
The maturity of visual programming - cloderic
http://www.craft.ai/blog/the-maturity-of-visual-programming/
======
azhenley
This article doesn't even mention LabVIEW, probably the most successful and
most used VPL ever.

~~~
cloderic
In fact it did, but some last minute must have remove it from the lists. We're
gonna edit that :)

We're not familiar with it though, it is used to simulate integrated circuit,
right ?

~~~
Scarblac
It interfaces extremely easily with _lots_ of obscure measurement devices /
cameras / sensors / step motors and other hardware, and makes it trivial to
make graphical user interfaces for them. It compiles to machine code and has
an easy model for concurrency.

In a previous job I made computer vision-powered robotics for food and
agriculture, and it was almost entirely LabVIEW with some things implemented
in C for speed.

Even with years of experience I found it a pain to work in though, compared to
text based languages.

------
mcphage
Another type you might want to mention: Ladder Logic:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladder_logic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladder_logic)

------
jononor
Nice overview. Flowhub belongs under 'dataflow' though

